# Strange symbol next to Steam name?



## jonthedit (Sep 25, 2013)

Is this a new icon for online/state status? Or does this mean I was selected for the Steam FamilySharing Beta?


----------



## jonthedit (Sep 26, 2013)

It seems it's gone now


----------



## Sheimi (Sep 26, 2013)

Shows that you are using a web browser to browse steam.


----------



## jonthedit (Sep 26, 2013)

Sheimi said:


> Shows that you are using a web browser to browse steam.


 
Strange. Never seen that before, but thanks for the clarification!


----------



## Fluto (Sep 26, 2013)

If there is a game controller next to it, it means you're using steam's big picture.


----------



## jonthedit (Sep 26, 2013)

Fluto said:


> If there is a game controller next to it, it means you're using steam's big picture.


I knew about that one, but haven't seen any other symbols


----------

